Ask HN: What's wrong with email? What do you hate about it? - chdaniel
======
hootbootscoot
<sarcasm> I just hate how I can receive over 10k messages without paying money
for this.

Clearly Slack has out-innovated here...

I just don't know what we would ever do if these genii hadn't invented
threaded messaging.

</sarcasm>

I don't hate anything about email except spam and the measures necessary to
contain said tsunami.

What is super amazing is how well this intra-machine user-messaging system
scaled OUT of said box in the first place. (it was only ever supposed to be
for users of one mainframe computer to message each other...)

"inter-network email" = wow. who knew it would even work.

